# Please help my baby!



## trisandtabitha (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there,

My fiance and I are unfortunately desperate to find somebody to look after our beautiful ragdoll cross Minnie. We have both been offered a job abroad for up to 12 months, (most likely 6), it is a life changing opportunity but we are absolutely devastated about Minnie. She is 9-10 months old, no work at all and very friendly. 

There is no way that we could just give her up and are hoping that there is somebody out there that could have her temporarily until we are back. Whilst I appreciate that is a lot to ask, we are happy to provide all financial support required plus a fee for looking after her! 

We hand fed her from day 1 (she was far too young to leave her mum) and so she is literally like our child. Unfortunately due to friends and family commitments with pets etc we have exhausted most options and are getting desperate.

Any advice or help would be so greatly received. Can't thank you all enough for your time. Minnie is currently located in Maidstone, but we are happy to travel anywhere. 

Tabitha and Tristram


----------



## trisandtabitha (Apr 27, 2014)

t


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, she is very cute.

I can help you but live in Oxfordshire, I do have my own Maine Coon queens and kittens but they are very friendly.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Bless, she is very cute.
> 
> I can help you but live in Oxfordshire, I do have my own Maine Coon queens and kittens but they are very friendly.


You won't get a better offer than CC!!!! Good luck she is a stunning girl :001_wub:


----------



## trisandtabitha (Apr 27, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Bless, she is very cute.
> 
> I can help you but live in Oxfordshire, I do have my own Maine Coon queens and kittens but they are very friendly.


CC that is so kind of you, could you PM me your email and I will send you an email?

I can't thank you enough for you're kind offer.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully I gave you enough time to write my number down, if you wanted to text me I can give you my email.


----------



## trisandtabitha (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I have noted your contact details, you can remove them now.

Will email you.

Have emailed you now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What a stunning girl - you know me tortie mad. I will have to really come and visit now CC. I need to see Carly for a cake date, so you will have to let me visit you as well on the way!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of Course you are very welcome any time Spid, you can play with kittens and especially the beautiful Margo.

Carly doesn't like cake, so drop it off to me on the way.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She likes my burnt cake. Email when you are free and I will try to organise a mutual time with Carly and we shall do it!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

were you being cute CC when you said Carly dosent like cake ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> were you being cute CC when you said Carly dosent like cake ?


Don't know about cute, unless that's a special code for fat cow. 

I love cake especially Spids Lemon Drizzle mmmmm.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha no cute as in slightly sly and wanting all the cake for youself 

even i have heard of this famous lemon drizzle cake before , yumyum lucky ladies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

Minnie's owner is coming to visit Wednesday and if they like me I will be having lots of cuddles from this beautiful girl for 6 months.


----------



## petreiki (May 3, 2014)

Hello Tristan and Tabitha,

She is adorable! I could look at her all day!

If you are considering keeping your house/flat, I offer pet and house sitting combined and I am looking for longer term positions. This would cause less disturbance in her routines!

I suppose Maidstone is easy commute to London? I would need to come a couple of days a week.

Let me know if you are interested! If not, of course catcoonz is a great option too 

Best,
Paula


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Beautiful Minnie is arriving Friday, cant wait to have tortie cuddles from this beautiful girl.

Owners have just been out to meet me and are happy, even have a lovely box Belgium biscuits, thank you Tris, very kind of you. 

Now going to be a temp owner of a tortie, yeah, I see fun times ahead.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie has such a beautiful face, lucky you cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Minnie is settled. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is lovely and looks very settled there


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the ginger paw!


----------

